# G'day All



## Peebs (Apr 9, 2010)

G'day Gang,

I've built models off and on for years, some good, some pretty ordinary...... built some planes way way back, but mostly cars..... Am 2/3 way through a 1:200 part works Bismarck.. Always been a WWII buff, building the Bismark has re kindled my interest in WWII planes. I'm about to start ICM 1:48 Bf 109-4 kit and also have Dragon 1:32 P51D mustang with RAAF decal set.

Oh and I found a Revell 1:28 'Red Baron' I bought years ago that I've almost finished. 

looking forward to trying some 'weathering' techniques as I've never done so before.

Was looking through the forums a little and found that great colour reference chart. Not sure if its been posted here before, but in my search for the right colours for my my Bismarck I came across a web site that you can enter in a name or colour etc and it gives you equivalencies in model paints. I'll post a link to the site in the painting section for those who want to check it out.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## magnu (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 9, 2010)

G'day Pete, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum glad to have you on board.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the board Pete. Greeting from Poland.


----------



## imalko (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2010)

And from the East coast of the land of OZZZZZZ!


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome, Peebs! Happy posting!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard Pete


----------



## tonyb (Apr 13, 2010)

Gday Pete,
I'm a newbie myself.I see ur in Werribee,I'm near Frankston on the other side of the city.
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard Pete!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello Pete. Would really love to see some pics of the Bismarck. Sounds impressive!


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pete!

Evan


----------



## Peebs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

I'll post some pix of the Bismarck in the personal gallery of the off topic section for you Crimea_River

pete


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome!

TO


----------

